# 70+ Meerforellen



## bloozer (6. April 2018)

Hey Boardies,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei einer wichtigen Frage weiterhelfen. 
Gibt es im Raum Ostholtstein/Fehmarn irgendwelche Küstenbereiche wo  regelmäßig größere Meerforellen (70+) gefangen werden? Wenn ja, wo sind diese Bereiche? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ostseestipper (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Hi,
Du bist aber bescheiden...
Ich denke mal fast überall. Die Frage ist nur wie man "regelmäßig" definiert.....
Sag uns bitte Bescheid wenn Du Deine gefangen hast...
Ich bin jetzt seit ca. 15 Jahren so verrückt und hatte bisher immerhin schon 2x so ein unverschämtes Glück...
Sorry, ne bessere Antwort ist mir auf so eine Frage leider nicht eingefallen

Gruß vom Ostseestipper


----------



## Andal (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Im Wasser!? :m

Solche Plätze werden ja auch mit Sicherheit in aller Öffentlichkeit breitgetreten...! #6


----------



## bloozer (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Naja, wollte einfach nur meine Frage mal hier loswerden. Es geht mir auch nicht um irgendwelche geheimen Hotspots, sondern nur ob es überhaupt realistische Chancen hier in Ostholtstein/Fehmarn gibt...


----------



## Ørret (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Die besten Chancen hast du wenn du einfach angeln gehst#6


----------



## bloozer (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Tiefes Wasser und der Hering in Küstennähe sind doch gar nicht so schlecht, oder?


----------



## torskkonge (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Moin...Gute Frage...Respekt...Bin ja mal auf die Antworten gespannt...


----------



## torskkonge (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage....Wo gibt es Trutten 80 +?.


----------



## rippi (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Es ist durchaus realistisch zu dieser Zeit an den holsteinschen Stränden ne 70er zu fangen, aber naja, häufig ist das nicht. Dennoch, so Neustadt bis Pelzerhaken/Rettin gibt es öfters mal Meldungen. Zumindest vom Ufer ist es aber schwer, da wirklich gezielt zu fischen. Bei 80+ wird es dann ganz knackig, reine Glückssache.


----------



## bloozer (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Gestern habe ich genau in diesem Bereich (Lübecker Bucht)
eine 69er Meerforelle vom Ufer gefangen. Dazu kam noch eine weitere um die 70cm von einem anderen Angler dazu...

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal eine 70+ oder 80+ in Ostholtstein/Fehmarn gefangen?


----------



## Pikepauly (6. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Exakt 80 cm, allerdings in Rostock.
Wenn es gezielt auf dicke gehen soll würde ich in Weissenhaus angeln. Das wissen aber alle.


----------



## bloozer (7. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Ich glaube es ist möglich auch gezielt größere Meerforellen zu befischen... 

Siehe z.B. hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_9yaDC41Cg


----------



## banzinator (8. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Ich habe gehört an der ganzen Ostseeküste werden große Meerforellen gefangen. 
Aber pssssst.....


----------



## Spoeket (8. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Die Frage ist schon einigermaßen seltsam...


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Ich finde sie sehr ehrlich.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

natürlich nur zur richtigen Zeit:

Weissenhaus
Wallnau
Waabs


da hast Du rein statistisch gesehn die besten Chancen #h


----------



## Smallmouth (16. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Am Samstag zwei gute Fische 
live gesehen ( um die 80 cm )
Selber auch ne Gute gehabt , aber 
leider ein Hungerhaken .


----------



## Rheinangler (16. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Grundsätzlich schwimmen Fische dieser Güteklasse doch überall in der Ostsee. Genaue Plätze wird doch verständlicherweise keiner nennen.

Mich würde in dem Zusammenhang eher interessieren, wie man seine Chancen erhöhen kann.... 

Ich denke, es ist von Vorteil... wenn tiefes Wasser angeworfen werden kann. 

Als Köder würde ich vermuten, dass eher ein ordentlicher Happen (Blinker oder Wobbler) zum Biss verleitet - anstelle der ansonsten doch sehr fängigen Fliege an der Fusselpeitsche oder am Spiro.

Aber richtig wissen tue ich es nicht, da mir bislang so ein Ausnahmefisch verwehrt wurde...


----------



## jochen68 (16. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist von Vorteil... wenn tiefes Wasser angeworfen werden kann.
> 
> Als Köder würde ich vermuten, dass eher ein ordentlicher Happen (Blinker oder Wobbler) zum Biss verleitet - anstelle der ansonsten doch sehr fängigen Fliege an der Fusselpeitsche oder am Spiro.



"Fusselpeitsche" hin oder her, nur ca. 7m von Ufer weg hatte ich letztes Frühjahr auf Fliege eine 8,5 pfündige.
Man muss eben auch Glück haben ... :vik:

Davon abgesehen sind auch 60er Fische mit der Fliegenrute "nah am Ufer" immer möglich, während z. B. Spinnangler oft an gleichen Stränden leer ausgehen.


----------



## jochen68 (16. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*



bastido schrieb:


> Für mich geht ganz klar Revierkenntnis oder eben Glück vor Köderwahl. Ich kenne einige Leute die regelmäßig die ganz dicken fangen während die meisten anderen leer ausgehen. Einer davon ist nur mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs.



... unterschreibe ich. Wie auch bei allen anderen Arten zu angeln.


----------



## Rheinangler (16. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

...das finde ich dann eine wichtige Erkenntnis für mich persönlich.

Gerade auf Fliege am Spiro fange ich meine meisten Forellen - ich war bislang allerdings davon ausgegangen, dass mir deshalb die ganz großen immer verwehrt geblieben sind.

Hatte letzte Woche am kleinen Belt innerhalb von 4 Angeltagen 17 Forellen und mein Kollege 13. Nur drei davon waren maßig und um die 50cm - der Rest Kleinkram (zwischen 30-40cm). 2 weitere gut maßige sind ausgestiegen.

Ich dachte, dass die hohe Quote an Kleinzeug an der Fliege liegt, mit der wir zu 90% gefischt haben. War im letzten Jahr übrigens genauso.

Vermutlich ist es bei den Mefos so wie auch bei anderen Fischarten - die Alterspyramide ist so aufgebaut, dass die großen Altfische einfach viel, viel seltener sind und man sich erst durch einen "Haufen" an halbstarken Mefos durchfischen muss, bis mal ein Silberbarren hängt.


----------



## lammi (16. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Das Kleinzeug könnte deine erste 80er in paar Jahren sein.|rolleyes


----------



## bloozer (17. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal eine 70+ Meerforelle gefangen?


----------



## Meerforellenfan (17. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Jo aber immer im März


----------



## lammi (17. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Jo, siehe Profilbild.Eine von mitlerweile drei 80+:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*



bloozer schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon einmal eine 70+ Meerforelle gefangen?



1x 84 im November 2000 und einige ü 70 von Ende März bis Ende April. #6


----------



## Windfinder (20. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Rekordverdaechtige-Meerforelle


----------



## banzinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Die soll 90cm sein ?


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Körperproportionen im Vergleich zu den Händen (Fingern) könnte stimmen. Allerdings bei 90 cm nur 6,6 kg?
Sooo dünn ist der Fisch nun auch wieder nicht. Fische dieser Größe sollten über 7, eher 8 kg wiegen. Auch 9 kg wäre ohne Argwohn denkbar. 

TL Rolf |wavey:


----------



## Marsvin (24. April 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Moin,



Windfinder schrieb:


> http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Rekordverdaechtige-Meerforelle



Schade um den Absteiger. Das wäre mal ein toller fetter Fisch geworden.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Mefospezialist (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Der Köder muss so oft und so lange wie möglich im Wasser sein! 

Auf Fehmarn:
Marienleuchte, Westermakelsdorf, Bojendorf, Wallnau, Staberhuk, Staberdorf Ferienresidenz Steilküste, Katharinenhof, Klausdorf sind die Strände an denen ich in den letzten 15Jahren bei anderen Anglern Meerforellen über 70cm gesehen habe. 

Selbst gefangen habe ich an der deutschen Küste noch keine Ü70 und ich habe schon viele gefangen. Meine größte deutsche liegt bei 68cm und ist vom Staberhuk. Zweitgrößte kommt aus Teichhof und lag bei 65cm.
Meine größte lag bei 79cm und das war auf Langeland am Dovnsklint im Jahr 2004. Schwimmt aber wieder und hat hoffentlich viele Kinder bekommen.


----------



## dirk.steffen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht, das einen Strand/Spot gibt wo vermehrt große Fische gefangen werden. #d
Entscheidend ist aus meiner Sicht einfach das Glück.
Klar hat man selbst vltr. das Gefühl das man an *dem* Strand die größeren fängt. Liegt vlt. aber auch daran, das man da öfter hingeht. Ich selbst habe meine 2 Ü70 Fische auch an einem Abschnitt gefangen, habe aber auch an anderen Stränden große Fische gesehen oder von gehört.


----------



## Mefospezialist (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht, das einen Strand/Spot gibt wo vermehrt große Fische gefangen werden. #d
> Entscheidend ist aus meiner Sicht einfach das Glück.




Natürlich gehört auch immer Glück dazu.


Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, das große Meerforellen bevorzugt Strände aufsuchen werden, wo sie genug zu fressen finden. Ob Menge oder Größe ist völlig egal, Hauptsache genug fressen.

Wir haben das im Vereinssee mal gestestet und an 3 verschiedenen Spots über drei Wochen vorgefüttert. 

Die großen Fische kamen alle zu dem Spot, an dem mit großem Futter gefüttert wurde. 
Scheinbar haben die relativ schnell verstanden, das es dort größere Sachen zum fressen gibt, wo sie mit wenig Bewegung die größte Menge bekommen.

Das ganze würde ich auch 1:1 auf andere Fische übertragen. So ist es in Norwegen auch zu beobachten. Gibt es Futter, sind auch die Fische dort, wenn nicht, dann nicht.


Deshalb glaube ich schon, das sich die großen Meerforellen eher an Stränden aufhalten, wo die Heringe/Sandaale/Garnelen etc. in Massen vrohanden sind als an einem Abschnitt, wo sie viel mehr schwimmen müssen um an die gleiche Menge an Nahrung zu kommen.
Genau so zur Ringlerhochzeit, da sind sicher dicke Forllen bei, die sich dann recht einfach den Magen vollschlagen können.
Wäre ich Forelle, würde ich solche Stellen immer bevorzugen. 



Richtig finde ich Deine Ausführung trotzdem, denn wir sind kein Fisch und können nicht ins Wasser schauen ob da nun viel Futter ist oder nicht.
Deshalb ist Glück schon richtig, denn wir brauchen das Glück zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein #6


Jemand mit Ortskenntnis/Strandkenntnis wird trotzdem immer mehr fangen als andere, denn der weiß in der Regel, wo sich bei bestimmten Winden und Strömungen Forellen aufhalten.
Ich selbst habe auch eine solche Stelle an der Südküste Ferhmarns. Stimmt dort die Windrichtung und auf BSH der Strömungsverlauf, dann ist das meine 100% Forelle-Stelle. Da bin ich bei den richtigen Bedingungen noch nie ohne Fisch geblieben. :q 

An der Stelle laufen dann nämlich zwei Strömungen zusammen in Richtung Ufer. Dort sammelt sich dann scheinbar das Futter und Zack die Fische sind da. Sind die Bedingungen mal anders, ist die Stelle wirklich fischleer.


----------



## marlowe (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Das größte Problem ist, einen Fisch Ü70 an den Haken zu bekommen. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass an sämtlichen Hotspots auch entsprechend große Fische vorhanden sind. Man schaue sich nur einmal an, was die Nebenerwerbsfischer aus ihren Stellnetzen holen...Davon können Angler nur träumen. Das gleiche gilt für die Harpunenjäger in DK, die sich auch nur die Größten aussuchen.

Diese alten Trutten fallen jedenfalls nicht auf die üblichen Köder herein - ansonsten wären sie nicht so groß geworden.

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass man bei der Küstenangelei nur die allerdümmsten Fische herauszuppelt.


----------



## bensihari (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Moin zusammen,
ich bin zwar Trollingangler, aber das Thema finde ich auch sehr spannend.
Ich habe die meisten 70+ Forellen im Winter gefangen. Ich fahre dann immer nach Wassertemperatur. 0.2 Grad wärmer als andere Ecken macht da schon echt einen Unterschied. Die meisten großen Fische habe ich auf Köderfische am Schleppsystem gefangen. Die großen Fische sind deutlich misstrauischer als kleinere, das zeigen Aufnahmen der Waterwolf eindeutig. Und häufig kommt als Argument ja, dass Bootsangler tieferes Wasser erreichen... Viele Fische habe ich aber im extrem flachen Wasser gefangen.
Ich glaube also, dass die wichtigste Komponente der Köder ist. Je natürlicher desto besser!

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

In meinem Angelbereich sind in den letzten 3 Jahren bestimmt 15 Fische gefangen worden die diese magischen 70 cm überschritten haben.
Wobei ich eine selbst und drei keschern durfte. Den Rest habe ich auf Bildern oder Live am Abend nach dem Fang gesehen.
Ich denke mal das so große Fische häufiger vorkommen als manch einer denkt, nur an den Haken müssen sie eben gehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Das ^ ist doch mal eine informative Aufstellung mit Datengehalt! #6

Wenn Du die Schonzeit ausnimmst, könnte das bei jeden-zweiten-Monat-eine hinkommen.


----------



## Padde92 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Moin, 

ich persönlich glaube, dass die meißten großen Fische in den Monat März und April, ich bevorzuge sogar die 2.Hälfte des Aprils, gefangen werden bzw. im Wasser sind. 

Liegt ganz einfach für mich daran, dass die Fische auch laichen und je nach Wetter, Fluss und was alles noch beachtet werden muss, sie bis teilweise Dezember und Januar da zugange sind. 
Danach wird eine "kleine" Reserve im Fluss angefressen. Die Fische gehen ja nicht sofort in die Ostsee zurück. 

Grönländer können ja bis zu 55 cm groß werden, dass waren bisher auch meine meisten Fische in den Monat Dezember bis ende Februar. 

Ich persönlich Fische vom Boot mit der Spinnrute extremst Küstennah. Ich werfe teilweise bis an den Strand in den Spühlsaum rein. 
Da hab ich die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass JEDE große Forelle bei mir, nach 2-4 Kurbelumdrehungen gebissen hat. Sie ist also gar nicht erst hinterher geschwommen. Kleinere Fische bissen teilweise erst auf halber Strecke oder vorm Boot. 

Bedeutet für mich, dass die großen, wenn sie bock haben, gar nicht erst hinterher schwimmen. 


Im Winter hat man halt schöne fette Überspringer. 
Vom Boot aus hab ich super Erfahrungen mit Auflandigen Wind in kleineren Buchten gemacht, wo das Wasser etwas getrübt ist und Futter reingedrückt wird. 

Ich denke es liegt halt auch daran, dass die Zeit in der wir fette Mefos fangen können etwas begrenzt ist. 
Im Sommer fische ich kaum aktiv auf Mefo, ich höre mitte Mai auf. 

Durch die Laichzeit, hab ich also knappe 2 Monate um eine Mefo zu fangen, die gut in Schuss ist. 

Alles nur Theorien, aber ich denke ganz abwegig ist das ganze nicht. 

Für mich ist Jahreszeit, Wassertrübung, Temperatur und Wind das entscheidende. 

Ich glaube das der Mefobestand unglaublich gut ist, wie bei jedem Fisch, sind die großen halt etwas schwerer zu fangen. 


Beste Grüße


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Naja, an Stellen, wo immer viele Mefoangler unterwegs sind, werden auch regelmäßig große Fische gefangen. Alle haben es gesehen, alle reden darüber, der Fisch wird dabei vielleicht auch größer, spätestens in deinem Angelladen.

An Stellen, wo man alleine vor sich hin wirft, gibt es ebenfalls ü70ger. Doch Frau redet nicht darüber. Der Köder muß ins Wasser, egal wo.


----------



## Kay63 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*

Petri Heil Rosi!

So was sieht man nicht alle Tage. Wussten auch viele Leute von großen Mefos zu berichten, gesehen hab ich sie nicht. Den Stein da rechts kenne ich, schau dann mal im nächsten Jahr vorbei.


----------



## lammi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: 70+ Meerforellen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Naja, an Stellen, wo immer viele Mefoangler unterwegs sind, werden auch regelmäßig große Fische gefangen. Alle haben es gesehen, alle reden darüber, der Fisch wird dabei vielleicht auch größer, spätestens in deinem Angelladen.
> 
> An Stellen, wo man alleine vor sich hin wirft, gibt es ebenfalls ü70ger. Doch Frau redet nicht darüber. Der Köder muß ins Wasser, egal wo.



Geile Bilder machen aber Frauen,auch wenn sie nicht reden


----------

